
XMac Mini Server – Turn a Mac Mini into a Workstation - tobiasrenger
https://www.sonnettech.com/product/xmacminiservertb3.html
======
rbanffy
Makes sense - it's the only rack-friendly Mac there is right now and those
USB-C connectors on the back provide some ridiculous amount of expandability.

OTOH, it's a shame to do it to such a beautiful machine.

